# Folding@Home hates minecraft



## xBruce88x (Oct 11, 2012)

So apparently Folding@Home's GPU client and minecraft just don't get along. I was playing the free sandbox version... the java web version... and my PPD was pretty low. I looked and saw that it kept getting an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error. So I deleted the data and tried again.. still no luck. Finally closed Minecraft, and now I'm back up to 9k PPD for today, up from about 1500-2k.

anyone else notice this issue with minecraft? I guess I'll just have to run minecraft on my laptop while my pc is folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2012)

F@H will not share the GPU with a 3D application.  It will throw a fit befitting a 2 year old.  2D applications like web browsers, e-mail, and etc., don't kill F@H but can slow it down.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, F@H hates sharing with 3D programs, so just stop F@H when you play minecraft or any other game.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 12, 2012)

I just figured it'd be a light enough app but I guess not... no worries... i've got 2 laptops laying around I can use.

My PC seems to be doing pretty well now though... its managed about 12k points today. that's a big improvement since I used to only do about half that about a year or so ago before I upgraded the cooling on my 8800GT and overclocked the shaders.


----------

